# Crap Cleaner



## dboiler (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used crapcleaner.exe on my Windows machines and its great but I'm looking for a similar product for my iBook G4. Can anyone help?

Dave


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

dboiler said:


> I have used crapcleaner.exe on my Windows machines and its great but I'm looking for a similar product for my iBook G4. Can anyone help?
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Exactly what are you trying to accomplish? Unlike Windows, OS X doesn't have any 'crap' to be cleaned.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

There's a program called OnyX that does cleanup functions on Mac OSX, but as Pensacola said, it's not really needed. OSX is a much cleaner running system than Windows, and doesn't require regular maintenance to avoid 'slowdowns'.

You can find OnyX on www.VersionTracker.com


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing that I have noticed is that when you "uninstall" a program there are files left behind, plists etc. I used to have an app I got off of Apple's website that cleaned up after programs that I deleted, can't remember the name but a search on utilities on Apple's downloads might get it.


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

use NetShred. http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16124


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

oops.. forgot it was $20.


----------

